# Breeding hognoses, small bits of advice



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Planning on in the next 2-3 years hopefully breeding a pair of normal hognoses.
I have done a lot of reading online, but there is a few questions I can't find the answers too.
When is the ideal time to put them together? I have read june-august somewhere, and other places have said december-feb.
I understand its something like a 3 days together 3 days appart rule? Unless they lock.
So how long does gestation take in a female? and how do I tell she is gravid?
Once she is gravid how long until I introduce the lay box to her, and what substrate do I put inside. I understand the substrate is the same as you put the eggs on in the incubator right?

So once the eggs are out, and in the incubator, how long do I expect to wait for hatchlings.
Hatchling care seems scetchy online too, they shed within 2 weeks is it? Then you try them with their first meal?
I have done alot of reading up on getting hoggies to feed thats the thing that seems to be covered the most online.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I brumated mine in late november, yesterday i brought most of them out from their slumbers, and are now gradually warming up.
I aim to feed them their first small meal at the weekend.
I'll pair them up in the coming weeks, put the females in with the males every 4-5 days, and continue to feed regularly throughout the season.
I expect i'll get my first clutch in early april, pretty much the same as last year.
Justin Mitchams caresheet is about as good as you will get anywhere, he brumates a little later then i do, but much the same otherwise

Hognose Caresheet


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what I did with mine last year. Stopped feeding at the start of January and turned off the heatmats. 

2 weeks later (mid Jan) moved the snakes into the loft, my loft was between 50 and 54f. Brummated for 7 to 8 weeks. I checked on them every week or so and changed the water.

Took them out of Brummation mid march and after 2 days paired them for 24 hours. They were locked within 20 minutes. Seperated them and offered food which they both took. After a second feed (the male wasnt interested and refused) I paired then again for another 24 hours and witnessed them locked.

The female ovulated in april and had her prelay shed in mid may. 13 eggs were laid on 16 june. Incubated at 82f and all hatched on day 54. It took 48 hours from the first one pipping to all of them being out of the egg. At this point I moved them from the 'bator into individual tubs.

All of them had shed by 72 hours and I offered an uncented pinky.About half ate at first time of trying and the rest within a week.

I found them very straightforward and rewarding snakes to breed and will certainly breed some more in the future:2thumb:

Regards 

Andy


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

To me it all sounds pretty simple.
Is brumation necessary as my house is very warm during winter with the heating on and such. Hot side of the vivs never goes below 20c.
Also is making your own incubator with a polybox and heat mat with stat as effective as the shop bought ones?


----------

